# Current Political Climate



## lasvegan (Oct 18, 2016)

I am interested in relocating to the Philippines. Lucena City, Quezon province to be exact. Given the nature of the current news reports I wonder if it's safe for Americans.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Some years ago I spent a short time in Lucena City, seemed to be a decent place. As to our safety, at the moment I don't feel there should be any concerns but seems to be a lot of things developing which could change that opinion. Right now in "wait and see" mode.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Fred on this. This is and will likely always be a 3rd world country. As such, there is often times instability in one way or another. As a result things can be very fluid and change quickly.

I have read that some that have thought of moving here are lilke you, waiting to see what happens. At least one other member here and canceled entirely due to these things. I do think the happenings and changes we see now will not be lasting and will revert or other events will force change with the government. For myself and my family, this is home and we will stay no matter what events transpire.

As far as personal safety goes I see no difference than I did 14 years ago when I moved here. If fact if there is any change to be noticed; I feel safer now than back then -- and just hope that does not change..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> Some years ago I spent a short time in Lucena City, seemed to be a decent place. As to our safety, at the moment I don't feel there should be any concerns but seems to be a lot of things developing which could change that opinion. Right now in "wait and see" mode.


From China with love...... 
*Duterte shift to China 'incomprehensible, unwise': Del Rosario*

President Rodrigo Duterte's decision to "separate" from the United States and enhance its ties with China is "incomprehensible and unwise," a former foreign affairs officia... Read More


{source ABS-CBN News}


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> From China with love......
> *Duterte shift to China 'incomprehensible, unwise': Del Rosario*
> 
> President Rodrigo Duterte's decision to "separate" from the United States and enhance its ties with China is "incomprehensible and unwise," a former foreign affairs officia... Read More
> ...


Yep, it is Beyond comprehension. If President D. thinks the Chinese (or the Russians) will actually give a hoot about the Philippines sovereignty or its people, then he is truly an amateur on the world stage. Sorry. Either of those countries will be glad to use and abuse you, and take your resources or even your country, but that is all. Strange times indeed. Good luck.


----------

